# Video About You



## TheVoice (Jan 5, 2010)

Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFBtQTwzKNQ
Read info.
And Happy New Year!


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Lynx Plox.

EDIT: And no one cares. Happy new year to you too! c:

EDIT2: Actually that video is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this isn't me _at all_. 

You are mistaken sir.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

wha?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 5, 2010)

What?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, me being a furry will end the world. 

Now go away.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool troll video, bro. 

I liked the effects.

Are you exist?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry OP but you just wasted 20 hours of your life and you couldn't even use correct grammar.
Imma gonna let you finish TheVoice but ultraforge had one of the best troll videos of all time


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Video removed? :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Video removed? :c


It was just a slide show with music in the background with terrible grammar.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It was just a slide show with music in the background with terrible grammar.


Unless you read the thread, you'd realise I already commented on the video. Hence saw it.


			
				DarkNoctus like a few minutes ago said:
			
		

> EDIT2: Actually that video is awesome, thanks for sharing.


Pay attention.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 5, 2010)

Online!

Thanks for correction.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

You can't link from proxies, silly troll~


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 5, 2010)

Video speaks truth. 

I expect most of you to disagree. :V


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm... what?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

You seriously wasted 30 hours of your life you could've spent fapping


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2010)

This would be better if it started to talk about solar cycles, 9/11, and jesus, like Zeitgeist.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for wasting 3 minutes and 7 seconds of my life. Excuse me now while I go feed my snake a frozen mouse. Or is that too close to clubbing a seal? Does feeding my snake make me a bad person?

That post made about as much sense as this video.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 5, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> This would be better if it started to talk about solar cycles, 9/11, and jesus, like Zeitgeist.


 
Is that a smidge of sarcasm I detect there?

I thought you were above such things, being at peace and all...tsk tsk.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 5, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You seriously wasted 30 hours of your life you could've spent fapping


You count MY time. I have spent a part of these hours to learn English, almost from zero.
  I am absolutely free; I am independent from stereotypes, phobias, judgments and from your lovely internet.
  But Itâ€™s not important who I am, itâ€™s important only who are you, so count YOUR time.
  This topic itâ€™s just my simple message for all who can see deeper.



Novaluna said:


> Does feeding my snake make me a bad person?


  Only you can decide is you a bad person or not. Always.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 5, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> I am absolutely free;  I am independent from stereotypes, phobias, judgments and from your lovely internet.


 
Lies.

No one is free from such things.

Be it conscious or unconscious, you are burdoned by all of those things. Just like the rest of us.

You are not special.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 5, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Only you can decide is you a bad person or not. Always.



I think you meant "Only you can decide if you are a bad person or not."

And it was a rhetorical question. -_-


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 5, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> You count MY time. I have spent a part of these hours to learn English, almost from zero.
> I am absolutely free; I am independent from stereotypes, phobias, judgments and from your lovely internet.
> But Itâ€™s not important who I am, itâ€™s important only who are you, so count YOUR time.
> This topic itâ€™s just my simple message for all who can see deeper.


I was being sarcastic about masturbating, also you can not be "free" from phobias or judgement and everybody has to deal with stereotypes in some form or matter.  Thinking that because we are furry means we are any different from regular people is ignorant and it is obvious that you are not doing this for entertainment, you are doing it because you actually believe the things in the video.  It's good that you are learning English because you can apply that to life, maybe get a good paying job, but use it for something else.


----------



## Aden (Jan 5, 2010)

Iunno, the pulsing text gets annoying after a very short while. It's not interesting, but it's constantly moving while the background is in stasis, and so it's distracting. Uninteresting + distracting = annoying. You really ought to go for a quick, jolting animation to introduce the text and a bit of monodirectional drift (maybe with a fade?) to keep it interesting before going to the next slide.

If you're using After Effects I can give you some tips if you want. 3D layers are good for making this sort of thing really visually catchy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Is that a smidge of sarcasm I detect there?
> 
> I thought you were above such things, being at peace and all...tsk tsk.


 
I am not above humor, and laughter. It is but a spice of life.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 5, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am not above humor, and laughter. It is but a spice of life.


 
I thought that was variety...


----------



## Dass (Jan 5, 2010)

For my opinion, look for the alex9033 comment.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Err... Anyone knows what's the music there?


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 6, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Lies.
> 
> No one is free from such things.
> 
> ...


    Of course, after all I am just a voice! 
  Stereotypes, fears and judgments are unconscious.
  Seriously, there are no "special" humans, all of us are unique and in same time we all are identical to Homo sapiens. But there are those who rule others. Ask yourself: why they?
  This is a world divided to â€œleadersâ€ and â€œlosersâ€. It is not you have divided them, but if this world suits you, you must eat someone or else it is you will be eaten. Thatâ€™s why you search holes in my words. Actually, all words have NO sense. It is a brain give sense to them. Thatâ€™s why you donâ€™t understand naturally Chinese, for example. If you want to see lies, you will see it, thatâ€™s how our binary logic is made: you can divide to â€œblackâ€ and â€œwhiteâ€, â€œfalseâ€ and â€œtrueâ€, â€œinternalâ€ and â€œexternalâ€ etc, but â€œLogosâ€ cannot equate â€œfalseâ€ and â€œtrueâ€ to some logical 1-bit variable in same time. Here a â€œrationalâ€ perceiving of our reality stop.
    I want just to say: in system created by others, you always will be defeated. So, be in your own.



Novaluna said:


> I think you meant "Only you can decide if you are a bad person or not."


  Right! Thank you!



CannonFodder said:


> Thinking that because we are furry means we are any different from regular people is ignorant and it is obvious that you are not doing this for entertainment, you are doing it because you actually believe the things in the video.





Dass said:


> For my opinion, look for the alex9033 comment.



  On the contrary, â€œfurriesâ€ possess much stronger potential to be free. But now they â€œplayâ€ unconsciously.
  I was a furry too for a considerable time. Besides, I have written: â€œFurry and anthro-subculture is not a problem, it is one of consequences of a problem.â€  If the â€œrealâ€ world doesnâ€™t suit someone and if he/she cannot change anything, he/she will protect himself by escaping to imagination. Furry it is not a totemism or actor's game or pure art; it is a try to do something, what you cannot do in human skin. 



Aden said:


> If you're using After Effects I can give you some tips if you want. 3D layers are good for making this sort of thing really visually catchy.


  I used Premier Pro, but After Effects is really more useful for this genre of video.
  In the near future I have no time for this but now I know you and your experience would help me very much. Thank you!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 6, 2010)

Yawn...in so many words I can only see this as an issue of escapism and it's not original or new this argument. All humans dabble in escapism. Those who say they don't are liars. There is no shame in escaping this world to dabble in another so long as you don't let it stop you from enjoying this world, the one you are actually in, or let it get in the way of handling real issues with the real world.

It's sort of like how Second Life should not be your first life, your world should not revolve around Anime, and if you can't socialize beyond a narrow interest there is something wrong...with you. If you have to use escapism because the world you live in is not good enough for you...than your misanthropy will destroy you.

But that said I know plenty of non-misanthropic furs who live in the real world, enjoy the real world, and enjoy the escapism being a furry presents responsibly. I am one of them, so your video does not describe me.

EDIT: If you really wanted to drive your points home you would have made your video narrow into the problem itself, and then branch out into different groups it manifests, furry being one of them.


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

Fokkewolf said:


> Err... Anyone knows what's the music there?



Some remix of Lux Aeterna, I don't know



TheVoice said:


> In the near future I have no time for this but now I know you and your experience would help me very much. Thank you!



Anything to help the cause, bro


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 6, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Of course, after all I am just a voice!


No, no you're not.  You're a tard.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 6, 2010)

i am


confused


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Furry it is not a totemism or actor's game or pure art; it is a try to do something, what you cannot do in human skin.


People can't sew suits and draw art in human skin?

Interesting.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 6, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> All humans dabble in escapism. Those who say they don't are liars.


 Also, I can say: I am liar!    Actually, there is no â€œrealâ€ world separated from imaginated, because all our existence is a uniform endless game. All images of reality exists only in your head. Reality is created by our mental analysis of 5 senses with unique for everyone perceiving-matrix, filters and seals. Observation of reality separated from observer is a fiction, because the observer and reality is the same thing. So, even a â€œrealâ€ world is an illusion. But escapism is not a resolution of problem; it is an adaptation to slavery, a protection mechanism of ego. How it is possible to run from something if you are a part of it? You can escape or you can live in harmony or can do something when you hear â€œJust do it!â€, but reality is always a projection of yourself to white screen. If human is a master of they own game, he will never escape from conflicts, but he will create conflicts and solve them for self-improvement. It can simply destroy him, but this is a conscious sacrifice, natural selection, evolution of all humanity. 




Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: If you really wanted to drive your points home you would have made your video narrow into the problem itself, and then branch out into different groups it manifests, furry being one of them.


      Furry is a greatest in the world association of talented and clever people wasted their lives for their ego. If this is not about you and if you are really happy, so I wish you more joy and love.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 6, 2010)

This video is too narrowly focused.


----------



## InfernoTiger (Jan 6, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Yes, me being a furry will end the world.
> 
> Now go away.


+ sig


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 7, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Also, I can say: I am liar!    Actually, there is no â€œrealâ€ world separated from imaginated, because all our existence is a uniform endless game. All images of reality exists only in your head. Reality is created by our mental analysis of 5 senses with unique for everyone perceiving-matrix, filters and seals. Observation of reality separated from observer is a fiction, because the observer and reality is the same thing. So, even a â€œrealâ€ world is an illusion. But escapism is not a resolution of problem; it is an adaptation to slavery, a protection mechanism of ego. How it is possible to run from something if you are a part of it? You can escape or you can live in harmony or can do something when you hear â€œJust do it!â€, but reality is always a projection of yourself to white screen. If human is a master of they own game, he will never escape from conflicts, but he will create conflicts and solve them for self-improvement. It can simply destroy him, but this is a conscious sacrifice, natural selection, evolution of all humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Furry is a greatest in the world association of talented and clever people wasted their lives for their ego. If this is not about you and if you are really happy, so I wish you more joy and love.



For the love of google, do not preach that philosophy bull-shit to me. I already had to painfully listen to one of my professors going off topic into rants about how nothing is real and we live a life of illusions for an entire semester. If reality is an illusion in your head, than what point is caring about people escaping "one illusion" for another? It's food for thought.

EDIT: I don't care if the world I see is real or not. It's pointless to stop and think about it. What I see before me is what I see and it's what matters the most. That said getting wrapped up in self defeating philosophy is just as bad as misusing escapism.

The other bit...it was just a suggestion.


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

@TheVoice: You're reeeeally overthinking this.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> For the love of google, do not preach that philosophy bull-shit to me.


    Only you can decide to listen me or not.



Trpdwarf said:


> If reality is an illusion in your head, than what point is caring about people escaping "one illusion" for another? It's food for thought.
> 
> EDIT: I don't care if the world I see is real or not. It's pointless to stop and think about it. What I see before me is what I see and it's what matters the most.


    You, me, all people and all world is the same thing, same matter, same energy, same idea. All your conscience, intelligence and other high-neuronal activity is a product of biochemical/structural reactions of cells, substances, molecules etc. So, even our thoughts are matter here and now. The world is real and illusional in same time. If you have NO possibility to choose consciously, itâ€™s an illusion. There is no reason for fear. Here is an appeal to understand a problem instead of escape from it.



Trpdwarf said:


> That said getting wrapped up in self defeating philosophy is just as bad as misusing escapism.


    Defeating, exactly! Only by defeating of your ego you can release your true â€œSelfâ€. This is the real freedom, not permissiveness.



Trpdwarf said:


> The other bit...it was just a suggestion.


    This video is a wrapper: unpleasant, senseless, hurting; but with something inside.



DarkNoctus said:


> @TheVoice: You're reeeeally overthinking this.


    Who defines where a border to tell if it is â€œover-â€ or â€œunder-â€ or â€œok, thatâ€™s enoughâ€?


----------



## Dass (Jan 7, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> You, me, all people and all world is the same thing, same matter, same energy, same idea. All your conscience, intelligence and other high-neuronal activity is a product of biochemical/structural reactions of cells, substances, molecules etc. So, even our thoughts are matter here and now. The world is real and illusional in same time. If you have NO possibility to choose consciously, itâ€™s an illusion. There is no reason for fear. Here is an appeal to understand a problem instead of escape from it.



But the function of these biochemical/structural reactions of et cetera cause us to have differing mental processes. You might want to do something for the world, but I'm just here to not make myself depressed enough to end the ride early. My mental process is telling me anything I do has a marginal at best impact on the things around me, so why put so much effort in to so little reward?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> For the love of google, do not preach that philosophy bull-shit to me. I already had to painfully listen to one of my professors going off topic into rants about how nothing is real and we live a life of illusions for an entire semester. If reality is an illusion in your head, than what point is caring about people escaping "one illusion" for another? It's food for thought.
> 
> EDIT: I don't care if the world I see is real or not. It's pointless to stop and think about it. What I see before me is what I see and it's what matters the most. That said getting wrapped up in self defeating philosophy is just as bad as misusing escapism.
> 
> The other bit...it was just a suggestion.


I hate post-modernism(that's the term for it) because even IF your professor is right it's useless.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 7, 2010)

Dass said:


> But the function of these biochemical/structural reactions of et cetera cause us to have differing mental processes. You might want to do something for the world, but I'm just here to not make myself depressed enough to end the ride early. My mental process is telling me anything I do has a marginal at best impact on the things around me, so why put so much effort in to so little reward?


     Body is more than just a flesh with a mind. 
  Your mental processes - it is you! That is all.
  Colour-blind persons perceive colours differently and mentally sick persons perceive reality differently. Coffee, alcohol, narcotic drugs, head injuriesâ€¦ Stereotypes, authoritative opinions... Instincts. All this change YOU if you cannot control it consciously. Someone can become happy by artificial stimulation of excretion of hormones of happiness. For example, by physical satisfaction only for physical satisfaction. But the happiness is just a mechanism of rewards needed to move us in the evolution line according to our creation code. 

  There is nothing around you, it is only an image created by your brain; reality is endless undivided ordered chaos but this our human existence is limit, so we cannot contact with the eternity itself, but we can create projections of eternity in our logical divided world. So if you pass to others â€œquantum levelsâ€ of perception, you will open endless number of other sides and possibilities of reality. Then you can use your own existence like a material. You will understand that the world does not need to be changed, the world is already ideal.
  It is impossible to explain by words, because all this is out of plane of words and other forms of human communications. I can only provoke you to moving from stasis, but only you can know where to go, how and why.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 7, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Only you can decide to listen me or not.
> 
> 
> You, me, all people and all world is the same thing, same matter, same energy, same idea. All your conscience, intelligence and other high-neuronal activity is a product of biochemical/structural reactions of cells, substances, molecules etc. So, even our thoughts are matter here and now. The world is real and illusional in same time. If you have NO possibility to choose consciously, itâ€™s an illusion. There is no reason for fear. Here is an appeal to understand a problem instead of escape from it.
> ...



Oh no, I'm listening but while your points about the issue of escapism is pretty all-right, the rest of your faux-pseudo-intellectual fluff is tiresome. Sorry if I'm a bit hostile but I can't stand Philosophy, or certain lines of thought at least. People who buy into the whole "life is an illusion" share great commonality with basement dweller escapists, and religious nutjobs who won't do shit for themselves or the planet.

I'd rather run around thinking the world is real and occupying myself with being useful, than dwelling on this mentality that nothing matters and getting so introverted and misanthropic that it's hard to care enough to do anything. But that's where that line of "the world is all an illusion" thinking can take you.

Look kid, you made a few really good points. Don't over-do it and ruin your credibility by trying to sound smarter or more informed than you actually are, okay?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2010)

ITT: Too much of "The Matrix" is bad for you.

The OP reminds me of my old Critical Thinking teacher...



Trpdwarf said:


> I'd rather run around thinking the world is real and occupying myself with being useful, than dwelling on this mentality that nothing matters and getting so introverted and misanthropic that it's hard to care enough to do anything. But that's where that line of thinking can take you, where you spend so much time talking about how nothing matters that your life doesn't matter because you don't do anything with it.



People shape how things matter. If nothing matters anymore to anyone, I think that the "Quick and easy way out" is the best option for people in those mindsets. Cyanide anyone?


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh no, I'm listening but while your points about the issue of escapism is pretty all-right, the rest of your faux-pseudo-intellectual fluff is tiresome. Sorry if I'm a bit hostile but I can't stand Philosophy, or certain lines of thought at least. People who buy into the whole "life is an illusion" share great commonality with basement dweller escapists, and religious nutjobs who won't do shit for themselves or the planet.
> 
> I'd rather run around thinking the world is real and occupying myself with being useful, than dwelling on this mentality that nothing matters and getting so introverted and misanthropic that it's hard to care enough to do anything. But that's where that line of "the world is all an illusion" thinking can take you.





Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ITT: Too much of "The Matrix" is bad for you.
> 
> The OP reminds me of my old Critical Thinking teacher...
> 
> ...


  Illusion of object does not mean that the object does not exist.
Any illusion is a distortion.    For example, this picture is static, but your brain creates an image in movement. Does a movement exist for real? But I knew in advance that the picture is static.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 7, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Illusion of object does not mean that the object does not exist.
> Any illusion is a distortion.    For example, this picture is static, but your brain creates an image in movement. Does a movement exist for real? But I knew in advance that the picture is static.



You're point is?

I know my point is pretty damn solid, and Zeke's too.

Stop watching Matrix, and beware what the "Life is an illusion" line of thinking can lead you down because it has problems just as escapism related behaviors can have problems.

That and the faux intelligence is not necessary here. You made your point, and it's a pretty good one. It is best to leave it at that and stick to that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Illusion of object does not mean that the object does not exist.
> Any illusion is a distortion.    For example, this picture is static, but your brain creates an image in movement. Does a movement exist for real? But I knew in advance that the picture is static.



I am pretty sure that if you run tinto a wall several times, you won't go through it.
I am also pretty sure that you'll have a nice bump on your head afterwards.


Pseudo-Phillisophy is about as clear as a blind man trying to play DDR. 
If everything is an illusion and nothing truly matters to yourself, then you are better off being a rotten meat buffet for maggots than alive.. Life has no meaning until you, as an entity, shape it to whatever you choose it to be. 
What matters is how you shape your life accordingly. If you shape it to be nothing at all, then you are nothing. If you shape your being to be something, then you are something.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 8, 2010)

if i was high, this video might have been awesome... it just seemed too stupid to take serious (just like a fandom, any fandom)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Rytes said:


> if i was high, this video might have been awesome... it just seemed too stupid to take serious (just like a fandom, any fandom)



I know.
The video is not as bad as the OP's attempt at Matrixism.


----------



## TheVoice (Jan 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're point is?
> 
> I know my point is pretty damn solid, and Zeke's too.
> 
> ...


 

    You prove nothing to me, but try to prove something to yourself.
  But when you address to me, remember that this is anonymous Internet and I (or someone else) can virtualizes myself /himself here as I/he want. For now, only you can decide who I am. There is nothing true and there is nothing false in our reality, so you can chose it.
  Maybe I am troll making show? Or maybe I just play in discussion with you here? Turn on *your own* brains.


TheVoice said:


> But Itâ€™s not important who I am, itâ€™s important only who are you


 

      The intelligence is an ability to compare facts according to schemes of comparison of facts and according to schemes of comparison of schemes. Are you sure in truthfulness of your facts and shemes? Do you believe, for example, in science? But science considers reality as independent from observer. And it is an error proved by the Theory of Relativity of Einstein. All science it is just a play. Do you know about â€œGame theoryâ€?
    Also, another two citation of Einstein:
  "Reality is merely an illusion, although a very persistent one."
  "The true sign of intellegence is not knowledge but imagination."
  But hide behind an imagination and imagine consciously is two different things.

  Anyway, if my words are too "pseudo" for you (or for someone else), then try to read *at first *works of
  Carl Gustav Jung
  Timothy Francis Leary
  John Cunningham Lilly ("The Center of the Cyclone")
  Hermann Hesse ("The Glass Bead Game")
  Jaron Zepel Lanier
  Abraham Harold Maslow
  Sigmund Freud
  Alfred Adler
  Johan Huizinga
  Zhuangzi
  John Kehoe ("Mind power into the 21st century")
  Claude LÃ©vi-Strauss
  Ludwig Josef Johann Wittgenstein
  Robert Toru Kiyosaki
  Bart Kosko
  Radmila Moakanin
  Fritjof Capra ("The Web of Life")
  Charles Tart
  ChÃ¶gyal Namkhai Norbu (translation of "Bardo Thodol")

  But if you know only Matrix movie, ok then. Of course it is a commercial project of Wachowski brothers, but the scenario of this film is a result of pure creativity process. Do you know why every ancient people created myths and legends? For celebrity? For authoruty, rule, power, â€œloveâ€, money? Or just for fun? Think about it.

  "Normal" person can't connect physics, biology, chemistry, philosophy, psychology, history, sociology, culture, politic, economy, metaphysics, religion, occultism and ALL OTHER knowledge/information of humanity. But isolation of undivided knowledge in independent branches create ignorance even for â€œintelligentâ€ people. Also, even with IQ>160 you will not see what is not allowed to see. By someone. We all slaves of elite that you do not even know because they do not want to be known. Artificial modern society can only eat (not important what and how), defecate (to internet, for example) and take fun (itâ€™s ok to do that, right?). The best slave thinks he's free.   

  So, â€œ'Cease, cows, life is shortâ€, -Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

You all good guys, but if you want to understand me, change your â€œdesign patternâ€.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

TheVoice said:


> Who defines where a border to tell if it is â€œover-â€ or â€œunder-â€ or â€œok, thatâ€™s enoughâ€?


Sense defines the border, and you seem to be lacking it somewhat.

But yeah I still love you. c:


----------

